# MILK ISN'T THE ONLY ANSWER: NON-DIARY SOURCES OF CALCIUM



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.healthatoz.com/atoz/osteo/osmilk.html


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Thanks Eric,You are a wealth of information. We do appreciate all you do to keep us informed.Linda


----------

